# Daemon Hammers



## Konic (Jul 10, 2015)

I love Grey Knight Terminators, I want as many in my army as i can get without them being too expensive a unit.

Taking a standard squad of 5 terminators (165 points ) I consider what i actually get for that, then i ask myself is taking a daemon hammer in each squad worth it?

I would definitely take a psycannon in each squad but what do you guys think? Is the extra 10 points worth spending on lets say four groups of terminators to take the hammers?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The thing I like about Hammers in GKT squads is that it gives them anti-armour and anti-MC in the unit. I know that Halberds and Staves offer Strength bonuses as well but nothing as swanky as Sx2 AP2. Force is great for MCs to be sure, but sometimes I find that I need those warp charge dice for other purposes and a Hammer seals the deal in a lot of instances.


----------

